# Mesa Behringer Europower 5000 en falla



## ratamix (Jun 30, 2010)

hola a todos tengo una mesa behringer europower 5000 y se me quemo una bobina que esta en la etapa potencia, he buscado en la red alguna informacion pero no encuentro nada, los datos que tiene el bobinado son los siguientes, billion J63-31700-00039   94ID-039    0714, no soy experto en electronica, por lo cual pido vuestra colaboracion para que me digan que es lo que hace esta bobina, y si alguien conoce los detalles tecnicos como el tipo de alambre y otras cosas que debieran considerarse, estoy pensando en rebobinarlo, porque no encuentro el repuesto, y no quiero perder mi mesa.



de antemano ... gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 30, 2010)

Saca una foto de mejor calidad.

Mira si lo que se ha quemado no es el punto de unión del transformador con el circuito impreso.


----------



## ratamix (Jul 5, 2010)

definitivamente es el trafo... tenia dos de las bobinas cortadas, este trafo es de tres bobinas 2 de 44 vueltas (las cortadas) y una de veinticinco. lo que ahora me preocupa es que no pillo en el mercado una ferrita de las mismas dimensiones... podrian hecharme una mano para calcular las bobinas, ha otro detalle importante es que no tengo micrometro como para saber cual es la medida de alambre, si alguien sabe de esta bobinita que me tiene loco.


----------



## ratamix (Jul 7, 2010)

si alguien tiene los esquemas de los circuitos seria perfecto...


----------



## FELIBAR12 (Jul 7, 2010)

Tengo este esquema, no se si sirva, se ve muy similar al equipo de la foto


----------



## ratamix (Jul 18, 2010)

Por si alguien más necesita... me conseguí los esquemas y ahora los tienen a vuestra disposicion.
Ver el archivo adjunto sps1000.pdf

PD: por si es que a alguien mas se le quemo la bobina TR1 este se compone de tres bobinas, la primera es de 85 vueltas en alambre 32awg la segunda es una de 25 vueltas en 30awg y la ultima es de 85 vueltas en 32 awg.
pero a pesar de todo no pueeeeeeeeeeedooo ... hechar andar la mesita ... y no la quiero botas al tacho aaaaaaaaaaaayuuuuuuuuuuuudaaaaaaaaa.
PD: perdon por lo del otro dia, se me le olvido lo de no publicar o transar informacion por fuera del foro ...hare mi maximo esfuerzo para que no vuelva a suceder. en todo caso de algo sirvio... publique los esquemas de la fuente.


----------



## FELIBAR12 (Jul 18, 2010)

Si no estoy mal, esa "bobina" hace parte del circuito de arranque de la fuente conmutada.Al quemarse, no seria nada raro que el TOP221 tambien lo estuviera.

La mesa no enciende porque no hay algo que  haga arrancar a la fuente.


----------



## Caliper (Jul 18, 2010)

ratamix dijo:


> Por si alguien más necesita... me conseguí los esquemas y ahora los t:



Los conseguistes? que bueno ojalá que te salga bien la reparación.

Saludos.


----------



## ratamix (Jul 18, 2010)

ratamix dijo:


> Por si alguien más necesita... me conseguí los esquemas y ahora los tienen a vuestra disposicion.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 36702
> 
> PD: por si es que a alguien mas se le quemo la bobina TR1 este se compone de tres bobinas, la primera es de 85 vueltas en alambre 32awg la segunda es una de 25 vueltas en 30awg y la ultima es de 85 vueltas en 32 awg.
> ...



haaaaaaaaa ... la cortecia de los esquemas fue de *Juan Raul Perez*... gracias mano...



FELIBAR12 dijo:


> Si no estoy mal, esa "bobina" hace parte del circuito de arranque de la fuente conmutada.Al quemarse, no seria nada raro que el TOP221 tambien lo estuviera.
> 
> La mesa no enciende porque no hay algo que  haga arrancar a la fuente.



oye felibar... como puedo comprobar el top221. la verdad que de electronica no se mucho y lo que se basicamente lo he aprendido aca.


----------



## FELIBAR12 (Jul 18, 2010)

Top221 le provee un voltaje al driver IR2153 para que opere y haya conmutacion.


Lo mas sano sera reemplazarlo,no creo que este bien despues de haberse puesto en corto el primario de TR1(esta quemado no?), por lo que recibio el voltaje de la red. 
Ojala que no este dañado el driver IR y los igbt! son un poco dificiles de conseguir y cosotosos! 

Ahh y cuidado con la "bobina",hay que respetar los sentidos en que estaba enrrollada,por lo general la fase del primario con respecto a los secundarios es opuesta

Lo que me da curiosidad es cómo ocurrio esa falla? que paso para que la fuente colapsara?


----------



## ratamix (Jul 18, 2010)

te explico... en mis ratos libre tengo como hobbi poner musica en fiestas y esas cosas, y el dia que se quemo... por mi trabajo oficial, yo no pude asistir a un evento y se los pase a un amigo para que los manejara... en resumen, no supo explicarme que paso y eso que este amigo siempre me acompaña en los eventos, y sabe usar los equipos tanto como yo. voy a reemplazar el top221 si es que lo encuentro en mercado y luego te aviso.


----------



## ratamix (Jul 20, 2010)

no encuentro el top221p pero encontre top210PFI, quiciera saber si no utilizo las patillas 2, 3, 7 Y 6, funcionara?, es indudable que segun las carateristicas de cada uno voy a perder un poco en potencia , pero mi duda mayor es si es que funcionara si hago lo que les planteo?.
espero alguna opinion experta antes de realizar el cambio.
PD: los archivos son los datashet del 221, 210 y la etapa afectada.


----------



## oswaldo sanchez (May 16, 2011)

amigos soy nuevo aqui y necesito ubicar la tarjeta electronica de una mesa behringer PMP 5000 anexo fotos soy de venezuela Gracias !!! la misma se le quemo unas de las salidas, la placa se daño !!!


----------



## Migiel kaid (Nov 21, 2020)

Hola a todos,  tengo la Europower 5000 funciona bien, pero en ocasiones se desconecta un canal, la apago y la vuelvo a encender y vuelve a función. No se por que pasa eso o cual podría ser el problema.
Si alguien me puede ayudar.
De antemano muchas gracias.
Saludos


----------

